# Sc.hardwickei warning



## Steven (Apr 5, 2009)

i'ts been a long time that i've been around here,... busy with other projects  
but since these days everyone seems to be getting hardwickei, and wants to breed them, just a little warning  

i've had 3 hardwickei from last year season and been trying to mate them during the last 6 months orso,...
without succes so far, even with losing 1 of them, so now i'm left with just 2 (biggest ones):

the 2 largest specimen together, peacefull,without agression  :






the smaller one getting eaten by the largest one :evil: :





(sorry for the bad quality, but i was kinda "shocked" by the moment.

just be carefull guy, as docile as they may seem, their killer-instinct can switch on in a split second !!!!


i'll probarly start new mating attemps later this month, now with a new mating-enclosure


----------



## dehaani (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for the startling warning Steven. I'll be waiting a few months before trying anything!

I've always been very cautious, even with the more common species but that's a stark reminder of how it can all go wrong; regardless of any efforts! It would be gutting to lose such a specimen.

Do you normally "shark cage" the suspected male first? That's what I've done in the past. I've only had mine for a few days and I've already observed them both to be really highly strung.


----------



## Dillon (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pictures...Though its a sad sight seeing the one getting ate.


----------



## szappan (Apr 5, 2009)

WHOA!  that's one shocking and sad photo Steven...


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Steven, 
You told me that last week in your email to me.You also told me about the 2 
you lost.Were thay lost in a breeding attempt or were thay lost cohabiting 
togather?I would like to thank you for responding to my email.But if you can 
answer my last question.It would be great.Thanks alot. 

PS:The longer I keep them the more aggressive thay get.I only had them for 5 or 6 days before I made that statement.Now that thay claimed there tanks.Thay are turning into 
tigars.So I give them the respect thay deserve.


Satellite Rob


----------



## Steven (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Rob,
guess we had a mis-communication (prob. cause my bad English) i had 2 losts during mating attemps but not both were with hardwickei, lost 1 hardwickei and 1 galapagoensis eek:, )  the same way as above during mating-attemps.

take care and good luck with them.
Cheers
Steven


----------



## JonathanF (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet pics! Once trying to mate black _S. cingulata_ which were appearantly both females, they ate each other (both died) while forming the shape of a ball!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Steven, 
Thanks for clearing that up.I been watching them.Trying to pick up male 
tendencies.S.H. don't seem to dig much.But thay do like plants,rocks and 
cork bark.I have a couple that keep moving around.I'm hoping there males. 
I will keep watching to see if thay display more male traits.I'm not going to 
rush things.I got 4 med to large pede that are showing sign of being gravid. 
2 or 3 more weeks and i'll know for sure.I'll keep you posted on there 
progress.Steven have a great day and thanks again. 

PS:Sooner or later Scolopendra Hardwickei will be captive breed.Who's to say 
it won't be one of us.Keep on trying and don't give up.Good luck!!!

Satellite Rob


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 6, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Steven,
> Thanks for clearing that up.I been watching them.Trying to pick up male
> tendencies.S.H. don't seem to dig much.But thay do like plants,rocks and
> cork bark.I have a couple that keep moving around.I'm hoping there males.
> ...


Good luck, I'm hoping to see these in the US finally. Give me a heads up whenever you get some plings out of them.


----------



## bengerno (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Steven,

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you will be luckier next time! BTW what would you like to change in the new mating enclosure? More hiding places? Deeper substrate?

PS: If everyone is getting hardwickei please post a link where can I order them!  ..just kidding


----------

